# Bitcoin Death is approaching



## cornerpath (Jun 23, 2021)

The freemasons Mrpool, rossvandermer aka Marvingaye, and the messenger Babacugs always warned about the death of the bitcoin and how it has been planned years ago to sacrifice it for XRP.  Now we seen the narrative change on BTC, first everyone was accepting and now china banning it, Elon rejecting it, and those in congress frowning upon BTC. In my honest opinion I can't see them killing BTC until it reaches over 100k+ it don't make sense for them to kill it right now but who knows.

The XRP community we already knew this was coming due to the warnings in 2019-2020


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 23, 2021)

good.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 23, 2021)

SELL SELL SELL


----------



## Milenko (Jun 23, 2021)

Do you understand how crypto works? It's a rollercoaster, never straight up.. just like the crash in 2017, it sky rocketed after. Or keep buying into conspiracy videos from the masons and freaking out


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 23, 2021)

Every single dip you have people panicking about “bitcoin’s death,” yet it always bounces back. Also, please provide actual sources to your claims and not some random conspiracy nonsense


----------



## Seliph (Jun 23, 2021)

My dad works for Nintendo and he said this is 100% true


----------



## hug0-a7x (Jun 23, 2021)

Time to buy :v


----------



## Costello (Jun 23, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Every single dip you have people panicking about “bitcoin’s death,” yet it always bounces back. Also, please provide actual sources to your claims and not some random conspiracy nonsense


my thoughts exactly.
And then the same guys will claim it'll hit 500K by the end of the year lol


----------



## tabzer (Jun 23, 2021)

Bitcoin has died 100 times already.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 23, 2021)

First you tired to cancel Five Nights at Freddy's creator Scott Cawthorn and now you're trying to cancel Bitcoin? When will this madness end?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 23, 2021)

This again?


So... Uhhh... When is XRP gonna boom this time? August? New Years?


----------



## Xzi (Jun 23, 2021)

Yep it's dead, everybody can send me all their bitcoins now.

Seriously though, glad I decided to invest in AMC some time back instead of Dogecoin.  Made a few grand and put some of it back into other meme stocks.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 23, 2021)

Seliph said:


> My dad works for Nintendo and he said this is 100% true


This is honestly more believable than the OP


----------



## Milenko (Jun 25, 2021)

Yeah that last drop really killed bitcoin... lol


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 25, 2021)

bit coin, no, scratch that, all crypto is cringe.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 25, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> bit coin, no, scratch that, all crypto is cringe.


I don't have any investments in crypto, but the concept makes at least as much sense as the US dollar, which has nothing backing it.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 25, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I don't have any investments in crypto, but the concept makes at least as much sense as the US dollar, which has nothing backing it.


dollar: is real money


----------



## Milenko (Jun 25, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> dollar: is real money



You wouldn't be saying that if you were making money off it


----------



## Xzi (Jun 25, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> dollar: is real money


Is literally just paper that people believe in hard enough.  MTG cards could just as easily be our currency if we believed in them the same way.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jun 25, 2021)

lol, BTC isn't dying. The FUD is real.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 25, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I don't have any investments in crypto, but the concept makes at least as much sense as the US dollar, which has nothing backing it.



Fiat has military backing it, but the government dilutes its availability--so holding fiat is the one of the worst ways to "save money" as its value perpetually decreases.

Most cryptos have a cryptographic-security network backing it and pre-determined methods of token issuance making a bulk of them to be relatively "fair" by comparison.


----------



## Milenko (Jun 25, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Is literally just paper that people believe in hard enough.  MTG cards could just as easily be our currency if we believed in them the same way.



The year is 2055, power 9 is the base currency

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Seriously 2 things:

Bitcoin crashed from 20k down to 4k a few years ago, then went to 60k.. it's gonna go nuts soon. This was before all these companies and the average not nerdy person was invested, there's too much involved in it for it to die. It's not dying.

If you hate crypto it's only because you're upset you didn't buy in early, even though technically now IS still early.. but hey keep eating salt if it makes you feel better and wish you bought in now


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 25, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> dollar: is real money


The dollar is literally a piece of fabric paper the government tells you has value.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 25, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The dollar is literally a piece of fabric paper the government tells you has value.


and it does

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

if u guys think the dollar has no value then I can just do you a favor and take them all off your hands for ya


----------



## tabzer (Jun 25, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> and it does
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> if u guys think the dollar has no value then I can just do you a favor and take them all off your hands for ya



The argument is that value is contrived not non-existent.


----------



## Minox (Jun 25, 2021)

Everyone should panic sell some more, it makes it easier to get some more for myself.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 25, 2021)

I just wanna buy a gpu


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 26, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Is literally just paper that people believe in hard enough.  MTG cards could just as easily be our currency if we believed in them the same way.


im boutta become the next bill gates





tabzer said:


> The argument is that value is contrived not non-existent.


heart-breaking:the worst person you know just made a great point


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 27, 2021)

Meanwhile........







Spoiler: meanwhile


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 29, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Meanwhile........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That death is coming any minute now


----------



## nero99 (Jun 29, 2021)

machomuu said:


> I just wanna buy a gpu


miners aren't the problem this time, its those scalpers that need to jump off the highest ledge that are the problem.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Jun 29, 2021)

Even being down YTD means nothing. Isn't it still nearly 3x from last November? Just look back 60 days from your YTD.

Enjoy all the FUD, I guess. Everyone forgets about it when it bottoms out and then they panic buy when it's back up again.  This is all a bunch of fantastic signals to tell everyone to get ready to start buying in 3-6 months while it bleeds out and enjoy their immense gains in a couple years time.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



nero99 said:


> miners aren't the problem this time, its those scalpers that need to jump off the highest ledge that are the problem.


Miners increased demand to an extent. Scalpers took advantage of that and absolutely are screwing over any market they can right now. Even retro consoles are being scalped to hell by these people.

Silicon shortages are a catalyst as well, making an already doubled down bad situation worse.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jun 29, 2021)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> Even being down YTD means nothing. Isn't it still nearly 3x from last November? Just look back 60 days from your YTD.
> 
> Enjoy all the FUD, I guess. Everyone forgets about it when it bottoms out and then they panic buy when it's back up again.  This is all a bunch of fantastic signals to tell everyone to get ready to start buying in 3-6 months while it bleeds out and enjoy their immense gains in a couple years time.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but they (miners) are customers who want to buy a GPU to use it, just like anyone else. The scalpers are looking for a flip and a quick buck and have no intention to use the cards they're buying. The latter is scum.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Jun 29, 2021)

Sophie-bear said:


> Yeah, but they (miners) are customers who want to buy a GPU to use it, just like anyone else. The scalpers are looking for a flip and a quick buck and have no intention to use the cards they're buying. The latter is scum.


Semantics how you push it. I do agree scalpers are insufferable people, and I definitely despise them more than anyone else. Miners I have a respectful disdain for.

I'd normally blame hardware manufacturers like Nvidia and AMD, but there is legitimately a global silicon shortage making manufacturing of anything a pain in the ass right now.


----------



## ucupetuks (Jun 29, 2021)

kinda dumb xrp shit holder trying to fud, see yaa 200K$ on december


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 29, 2021)

ucupetuks said:


> kinda dumb xrp shit holder trying to fud, see yaa 200K$ on december


What's that? Timmy fell in the well again??


----------



## ucupetuks (Jun 29, 2021)

Memoir said:


> What's that? Timmy fell in the well again??


what kid


----------



## Jayro (Jun 29, 2021)

machomuu said:


> I just wanna buy a gpu


Same, I just want my crypto to take off enough so I can pay a scalper for a 3060ti or 3070.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 29, 2021)

ucupetuks said:


> what kid


I dont know... What kid?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> Same, I just want my crypto to take off enough so I can pay a scalper for a 3060ti or 3070.


I'm ashamed to admit I paid a scalper. But a couple of my friends paid up to 4x MSRP. Crazy.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 29, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> heart-breaking:the worst person you know just made a great point



Your values are especially contrived.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 29, 2021)

Memoir said:


> I dont know... What kid?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I paid Fry's Electronics $100 over MSRP in-person during the first GPU shortage for my 1060, but thankfully they at least matched the newegg price, so I still saved $30 off.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 29, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That death is coming any minute now




If you say so


----------



## Jayro (Jun 29, 2021)

People say it's dying because almost all of the bitcoins have been mined. So either they'll rollout a Bitcoin 2, or extend the current one with more coins to mine. But they might wanna make a choice, and quick.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Jun 29, 2021)

Jayro said:


> People say it's dying because almost all of the bitcoins have been mined. So either they'll rollout a Bitcoin 2, or extend the current one with more coins to mine. But they might wanna make a choice, and quick.


Even if it's all mined, it doesn't mean that it stops being tradeable. It just increases scarcity.

Furthermore, they regularly halve the rewards the blockchain gives out in a "halvening". it's an attempt to slow down the process.

No matter how you cut it though, bitcoin being completely mined means nothing for the rest of the cryptocurrency market at large. It doesn't impact the existence or value propositions of say, Ethereum.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jun 29, 2021)

Good fucking riddance. I hope that every "cryptocurrency" (including "nfts") get run into the ground. HARD.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 29, 2021)

Jayro said:


> People say it's dying because almost all of the bitcoins have been mined. So either they'll rollout a Bitcoin 2, or extend the current one with more coins to mine. But they might wanna make a choice, and quick.



As all the bitcoins are mined, finishing in the year 2140, the incentive to maintain the network has always been intended to be the transaction fees--and they already are.

Tagging @Gamemaster1379 for the response on the subject.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Jun 29, 2021)

tabzer said:


> As all the bitcoins are mined, finishing in the year 2140, the incentive to maintain the network has always been intended to be the transaction fees--and they already are.
> 
> Tagging @Gamemaster1379 for the response on the subject.


I haven't looked into the specifics of Bitcoin's long term strategy, but that is correct. In networks such as Ethereum, mining fees are already what funds the project's miners. I'm not aware of Ethereum's blockchain itself paying out for it being mined -- the payouts are from others wanting their transactions to be included in that block -- thus the miner includes them for the transaction fee that Ethereum users are offering.

While bitcoin doesn't emphasize this as much, it's still a part of it as well and will likely become more front and center once all Bitcoin is mined or the payout is so astronomically low.

I think a lot of people don't actually realize what most cryptocurrency (including Bitcoin) mining really even is. You often hear it's "solving complex equations", but what for -- not a lot of people know. Most crypto mining is for adding the next block to the blockchain. A block is a compilation of database records -- or more specifically, ledger records of who is spending what on the blockchain. So even after the blockchain itself stops rewarding people for mining -- people will still pay to have their transactions included. Thus, so long as someone wants to move Bitcoin (or whatever crypto) from wallet A to B, there will always be someone who will be mining. Even if the blockchain itself is no longer paying out.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 29, 2021)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> While bitcoin doesn't emphasize this as much,



It totally does.  It was front and center in a controversial debate before a minority group of the community split off and made bitcoin cash. 

Current reward is per block is 6.25 BTC (predeterimined) + Fees which may average at about 4 BTC (currently).  It's not talked about every day among twitterbots but it is in the white paper in how bitcoin sustains itself beyond the subsidized block reward.  Also, miners are very aware too because it's literally what they are getting paid.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Jun 29, 2021)

tabzer said:


> It totally does.  It was front and center in a controversial debate before a minority group of the community split off and made bitcoin cash.
> 
> Current reward is per block is 6.25 BTC (predeterimined) + Fees which may average at about 4 BTC (currently).  It's not talked about every day among twitterbots but it is in the white paper in how bitcoin sustains itself beyond the subsidized block reward.  Also, miners are very aware too because it's literally what they are getting paid.


Miners are aware I'm sure, but you pull an average layperson off the street--and if they know anything about Bitcoin at all, they absolutely don't know this. 

Within Bitcoin's actual ecosystem--sure, they do emphasize it, but take it compared to Ethereum or other ERC-20 focused tokens where that is all its about. Hell, for Ethereum, the bidding system in which it abides by became a controversy when transaction fees were peaking at around $200-$300 a transaction because of the absolutely insane congestion it was having.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 29, 2021)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> Within Bitcoin's actual ecosystem--sure, they do emphasize it, but take it compared to Ethereum or other ERC-20 focused tokens where that is all its about. Hell, for Ethereum, the bidding system in which it abides by became a controversy when transaction fees were peaking at around $200-$300 a transaction because of the absolutely insane congestion it was having.



So you know about Ethereum's controversy regarding fees but you aren't aware of Bitcoin's controversy regarding fees?  Ethereum went moon because Bitcoin was having this controversy first.  The rewards of Ethereum work on the same principle as Bitcoin's as Ethereum was modelled after it.  The incorporation of scripting (smart contracts) makes the calculations more convoluted, but it too has a subsidy reward---although a lot smaller.  The biggest struggle with cryptocurrency is with scaling.  BTC took to "Lightning" which is creeping solution.  ETH 2.0 is supposed to address scaling, but we have yet to see.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 29, 2021)

we can only hope


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2021)

why do people dislike crypto?


----------



## 0x40 (Jun 29, 2021)

fallguy441 said:


> why do people dislike crypto?


gpu shortage and environmental concerns mainly


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 29, 2021)

0x40 said:


> gpu shortage and environmental concerns mainly


And mostly ignorance on trying to find better solutions over than just blaming crypto instead of the actual problems. 


aadz93 said:


> If you say so


I was making a funny


----------



## Squidge (Jun 29, 2021)

God I wish it would already, I'm sick of hearing about it and I'm sick of its impact.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 29, 2021)

Jayro said:


> People say it's dying because almost all of the bitcoins have been mined. So either they'll rollout a Bitcoin 2, or extend the current one with more coins to mine. But they might wanna make a choice, and quick.



Or just move to Monero, asic and GPU resistant based crypto

Monero was created as a successor to btc, and was designed to fix the flaws with btc, one is by using an obfuscated ledger


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Jun 29, 2021)

tabzer said:


> So you know about Ethereum's controversy regarding fees but you aren't aware of Bitcoin's controversy regarding fees?  Ethereum went moon because Bitcoin was having this controversy first.  The rewards of Ethereum work on the same principle as Bitcoin's as Ethereum was modelled after it.  The incorporation of scripting (smart contracts) makes the calculations more convoluted, but it too has a subsidy reward---although a lot smaller.  The biggest struggle with cryptocurrency is with scaling.  BTC took to "Lightning" which is creeping solution.  ETH 2.0 is supposed to address scaling, but we have yet to see.


I'm going off public perspective. Ethereum fees resonated much more with the general public--at least with the folks I speak with.

I do crypto training courses with the public and ask them what they know before getting started. They're aware of ETH fees and how they're high. Some aren't even aware that Bitcoin _has_ fees.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



0x40 said:


> gpu shortage and environmental concerns mainly


The environmental aspect makes me laugh. Nobody made a fuss about its impact until Elon Musk said anything. And that's coming from a man whose primary company, Tesla, isn't even more environmentally friendly than any other car company. They just frontload the carbon emissions into the raw material mining.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 29, 2021)

While certain countries are outlawing it, and it's taking another big hit at the moment, I don't see the cryptocurrency ever properly dying.  It could take many tremendous blows, and a single bitcoin would still be worth far more than a single dollar.


----------



## HippyJ3 (Jun 29, 2021)

Bought a thousand XRP coins back when the price per coin were 10 cents each in US dollars conversion, just waiting for the coin to reach 4k dollars before selling everything, don't care how long it would take, as long as I have the coins, I could sell them when the time is right.


----------



## andyhappypants (Jun 29, 2021)

So much misinformation spread around regarding crypto! Cracks me up.. sheeple will believe almost anything. China want total control of everything in China, the fact that scores of mining equipment being transported to the USA tells me the complete opposite of what this post is about. Do some research and don’t believe everything you read. 

Buy the dip and ride it out 

Remember kids, only play within your means and stake what you can afford to lose. 

Also I’m not a financial advisor 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlazeMasterBM said:


> dollar: is real money


Dollar is almost worthless, your government is printing bills and further reducing the value of your money


----------



## ov3rkill (Jun 29, 2021)

Will we start seeing GPU stocks and prices back to normal again?


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 30, 2021)

andyhappypants said:


> So much misinformation spread around regarding crypto! Cracks me up.. sheeple will believe almost anything. China want total control of everything in China, the fact that scores of mining equipment being transported to the USA tells me the complete opposite of what this post is about. Do some research and don’t believe everything you read.
> 
> Buy the dip and ride it out
> 
> ...


ill believe it when i see it


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Jun 30, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> ill believe it when i see it


We saw this in what? 2012, 2015, and 2018? Seems like a 3 year cadence. I think the intervals are decreasing slightly at that.

I anticiapte proof of stake is going to be the next point where this all flourishes again for the next bullrun.



HippyJ3 said:


> Bought a thousand XRP coins back when the price per coin were 10 cents each in US dollars conversion, just waiting for the coin to reach 4k dollars before selling everything, don't care how long it would take, as long as I have the coins, I could sell them when the time is right.



$4000 per XRP would mean its market cap would be $399.9 TRILLION dollars, or almost 20x the US economy's GDP.

To put that in perspective, Bitcoin's PEAK market cap (not current), was 1.1 trillion dollars, which is the highest singular market crypto cap to date.

Don't look at individual coin cost. You need to look at current market cap. XRP still has room to grow, but it's a fully diluted market cap at ~$70 billion already. That's already fairly mature relative to the rest of the market.


----------



## julianclar (Jul 27, 2021)

I invested in XRP, hope I will make a profit.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jul 27, 2021)

Y are ppl such greed f#####s ?

Ever check up on your neighbor ?


----------



## smf (Jul 27, 2021)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> I anticiapte proof of stake is going to be the next point where this all flourishes again for the next bullrun.



Proof of stake will kill crypto when people realise it's just a repeat of "the rich keep getting richer".

btc is high now because of greater fool theory. Once the economy recovers and people figure out that it's no longer some kind of democratic ecosystem, but controlled by the rich then why bother anymore?


----------



## Essometer (Jul 27, 2021)

smf said:


> Proof of stake will kill crypto when people realise it's just a repeat of "the rich keep getting richer".



I’d argue that Bitcoin and most other cryptocurrencies are already kind of proof of stake when you consider the amount of money you have to pour into GPU or ASIC miners to be able to be a significant factor for transformation confirming.


----------



## Costello (Jul 27, 2021)

smf said:


> Proof of stake will kill crypto when people realise it's just a repeat of "the rich keep getting richer".


I'd be interested to read more about that. Got a link? need to educate myself. I thought proof of "steak" (lol) was a better system than proof of work. But I don't know shit


----------



## smf (Jul 27, 2021)

Costello said:


> I'd be interested to read more about that. Got a link? need to educate myself. I thought proof of "steak" (lol) was a better system than proof of work. But I don't know shit



Proof of stake means the people with the most bitcoins control the network.

https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-n...stake-offer-solution-energy-concerns-rcna1030


----------



## tabzer (Jul 27, 2021)

Bitcoin isn't proof of stake.

Proof of stake coins reward people who "lock away" their tokens.  Proof of work coins, like BTC, reward the people who use hardware to secure the network.  In both scenarios both actors have incentive to keep the network integrity, to promote the value of their own investments.

In both systems, there is incentive to increase the value of the cryptocurrency.

In both of those systems, where there is a hard/soft-cap of token generation, they are relatively deflationary in respects to fiat which is is inflationary.

The rich get richer, but so does the poor get richer as the value of the the token increases.  Of course this proportional to the investment.

The value plateaus at its ability to scale.

In terms of democracy, the choices that are made of a blockchain are rare rarely disputed.  If there is a controversial decision, the coin will tend to fork, and a new cryptocurrency is born.  (See BTC and BCH, and other derivatives, or ETH and ETC).  The majority of the democratic process usually keeps the token name.  The minority split usually takes on a new token name.

In the case of BTC, it has pretty much retained consensus and all derivatives were attempts to change the protocol without meaningful consensus (in respects to the network).  In the case of ETH, it made the controversial decision to undo a great mistake by a large contract that was 3rd party, so ETH forked, leaving people who kept the original blockchain to become ETC.  ETC is the "censorship resistant" version of ETH.  The reason ETH kept the name despite being the new fork was because its great leader Vitalik was still operating as a monarch in the view of shaping public perception.

The argument of the greater fool theory is that the value exceeds its utility and people are *only* buying it because they want to sell it for gains.

If you have somewhere else you'd rather invest time and effort (or $$) it is definitely recommended that you do that.  Spending free time to be dismissive seems like a moot point.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 27, 2021)

There are people who can't sell all their crypto because it would devalue the global economy, crazy


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 27, 2021)

fallguy441 said:


> why do people dislike crypto?


I don't know about the others, for me is the environmental costs involved. I read somewhere that bitcoin alone surpasses the consumption of Argentina, witch have population of 45 million people (living at same standard as some European Union countries).

I do like many characteristics of the blockchains, but for me it not will surpass the huge damages it is causing on an already struggling planet.


----------



## ChronoTrig (Jul 27, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Bitcoin isn't proof of stake.
> 
> Proof of stake coins reward people who "lock away" their tokens.  Proof of work coins, like BTC, reward the people who use hardware to secure the network.  In both scenarios both actors have incentive to keep the network integrity, to promote the value of their own investments.
> 
> ...




I had to read this far in for someone to actually give the reasoned/sound response lol. I was waiting for someone to finally chime in about proof of stake and fees being lowered dramatically due to proof of stake instead of PoW and miners essentially almost being eliminated compared to what they're current rates are now. People mine ETH with GPU's which they convert to BTC coins.
Once ETH 2.0 kicks in, it'll be much much harder for people to try and mine for coins and a much lower outcome where it's not even worth it to mine even with several miners, but to just buy in and stake your coins (you'll either earn money for your coins or earn more coins depending on which cryptocurrency you choose).
And also, even with BTC being fully mined when it finally does, the scarcity is what people find as appeasing and value. Think of your Nintendo Switch-- having a hard time getting them or even your GPU's? Wonder why they cost so much? Scarcity.
For the people who say scalpers, think of that as well with the value of bitcoin when it's harder to obtain because getting 1 will cost more than it did before due to scarcity.

I will add too, a lot of exchanges offer staking (just by holding the coins) to earn money over time by holding coins even as the value goes up or down.
I'm not a fan of Coinbase, but as an example it offers holding Algo currently at 4%. It was 6% not too long ago. A lot of people will look at that as earning more than just your money in your bank account. YES, there's risks involved like the value of the coin going down; but think long term as many aren't and they keep looking it as a quick microwave kid year thing but not the long term chart as to when Bitcoin started in roughly 2010 being offered as $.

Oh and to finalize my statement, yes, a lot of electricity is being used to mine BTC currently. BTC needs to adapt and overcome or it will become the dinosaur of cryptocurrencies. Longterm you will most likely see Ethereum outgrow BTC due to the technology and fundamentals that are backing it. If they change BTC to proof of stake then changes can look a bit brighter for BTC staying as king. Currently any time BTC moves up or down it moves the cryptocurrency market up and down. BTC is the market mover.


----------



## tabzer (Jul 28, 2021)

lokomelo said:


> I don't know about the others, for me is the environmental costs involved. I read somewhere that bitcoin alone surpasses the consumption of Argentina, witch have population of 45 million people (living at same standard as some European Union countries).
> 
> I do like many characteristics of the blockchains, but for me it not will surpass the huge damages it is causing on an already struggling planet.



If you could quantify the damage being done by the banking systems in place you'd find yourself comparing a wildfire to the candle that crypto is holding.


----------



## ChronoTrig (Jul 28, 2021)

Speaking of wildfire and banks.
https://www.ibtimes.com/elizabeth-w...retary-yellen-regulate-cryptocurrency-3260821
Warren is demanding Yellen regulate crypto due to multiple reasons like to "protect consumers" and "risks to banks". All I hear in there is that the US Govt can't manipulate the crypto market (like they do the stock market - they own the SEC) and the banks didn't buy in early so they're upset because the 2 trillion dollars in the crypto market isn't filthily in their (banks) hands.....

 And the protecting consumers statement is such a crock of crap when it's let's keep the poor poor and let the politicians/govts play like they do with the stock market manipulation.
Anyone remember Mar 13 2020 or so when the stock market crashed and all the politicians had a heads-ups way before hand? Your politicians hard at work trying to help save your money from being stuck at the peak right there.


----------



## Milenko (Jul 28, 2021)

notrea11y said:


> Y are ppl such greed f#####s ?
> 
> Ever check up on your neighbor ?



What are you even saying? 

If you mean people are greedy for having succesful investments, then idk what to tell you, maybe also invest?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 28, 2021)

Milenko said:


> What are you even saying?
> 
> If you mean people are greedy for having succesful investments, then idk what to tell you, maybe also invest?



Instead of buying that new $60 game earlier this week, you could instead have $80 right now, and still buy the game


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 28, 2021)

Cryptocurrency and cryptomining can both die in a dumpster fire. It's BS like that are what's causing chip shortages and components to skyrocket in cost. 
Screw them both.


----------



## Milenko (Jul 28, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Cryptocurrency and cryptomining can both die in a dumpster fire. It's BS like that are what's causing chip shortages and components to skyrocket in cost.
> Screw them both.



Yeah well it's here to stay and is making a lot of people money


----------



## Bu2d85 (Jul 28, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Cryptocurrency and cryptomining can both die in a dumpster fire. It's BS like that are what's causing chip shortages and components to skyrocket in cost.
> Screw them both.



Saying you dislike crypto because it uses chips is like saying you dislike bread because it uses wheat.

Microchips are more rare than wheat but every product needs resources and resources cost money. Those with money and time buy resources and covert them to products. They then sell products for more money.

This is the way of the world. The only way to get ahead is to gather resources. Age of Empires showed me the way.


----------



## ChronoTrig (Jul 29, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Cryptocurrency and cryptomining can both die in a dumpster fire. It's BS like that are what's causing chip shortages and components to skyrocket in cost.
> Screw them both.


How though for the chip shortages portion? All those GPU's that were made that are being used in crypto mining were also once sold to the public as well for their gaming, graphics, etc needs.
I'll agree to a certain point with the components increasing aspect due to they (GPU manufacturers) know they can poke the consumer for more profit and they'll milk it for all it's worth along with scalpers...... But the components increasing are due to chip shortages.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 1, 2021)

Bitcoin dead yet?


----------



## Milenko (Aug 1, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Bitcoin dead yet?



Must be, OPs conspiracy theories couldn't possibly be wrong??


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 1, 2021)

Milenko said:


> Must be, OPs conspiracy theories couldn't possibly be wrong??


Let me just check the market real quick. Shit, it's dead as fuck! /s


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 1, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Let me just check the market real quick. Shit, it's dead as fuck! /s
> View attachment 271840



up 20% in a week, thats $200 in profit per grand you invest,  $20 per $100 invested


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 1, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> up 20% in a week, thats $200 in profit per grand you invest,  $20 per $100 invested


Literally dead /s


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 1, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Literally dead /s



That's cool cause when it hits over 100k im gonna be laughing all the way to the federal reserve, there is gonna be another boom, each one larger

find a bank with a savings that gives a comparable interest rate


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 1, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> That's cool cause when it hits over 100k im gonna be laughing all the way to the federal reserve, there is gonna be another boom, each one larger
> 
> find a bank with a savings that gives a comparable interest rate


I know, right? My wife got me into stuff and I’ve been making good profit on it with very little investing. I don’t have much to invest but I am still making something out of it.


----------



## AmeliaBailey (Aug 4, 2021)

It is obvious that when a coin reaches its highest point, then it will drop. We had a lot of examples, and only people that know nothing about trading will be saying that the coin is dead. Bitcoin will reach its new maximum in winter, and all the altcoins will rise in price too. I’ve been a bitcoin holder for over four years now, and it was really unstable. I really wanted to find the perfect strategy that might boost my income and change the whole picture. I went on the internet, and I was able to find bitscalp.io .It is a bitcoin scalping terminal that had one of the best strategies that helped me increase my income.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 7, 2021)

Die Krypto schlägt Elon Musk zum Mars


----------



## Milenko (Aug 23, 2021)

Bitcoin at $50,000, seems pretty dead op


----------



## Blakejansen (Aug 23, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> up 20% in a week, thats $200 in profit per grand you invest,  $20 per $100 invested



How hard is it to liquidate if you put a few hundred thousand dollars into it?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 23, 2021)

Milenko said:


> Bitcoin at $50,000, seems pretty dead op



Lmao in the past month it's went up 50 percent, the people who say it's dead are the ones aren't making money from it or invested any into it


----------



## Reploid (Aug 23, 2021)

Good riddance


----------



## Milenko (Aug 23, 2021)

Reploid said:


> Good riddance



Way to not read the thread


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 23, 2021)

Blakejansen said:


> How hard is it to liquidate if you put a few hundred thousand dollars into it?




For example: 250,000 x 1.5 (50%) = a net value of 375,000

125,000 worth of passive income


----------



## Blakejansen (Aug 23, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> For example: 250,000 x 1.5 (50%) = a net value of 375,000
> 
> 125,000 worth of passive income



Yes but how hard is it to transfer the bitcoin into USD in large amounts.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 23, 2021)

I don't think Bitcoin will die anytime soon. But I think the cryptomarker over all will slowdown. Where it isn't 300 different cryptos. Also it might come laws against them eventually since their environmental impact is massive.


----------



## tabzer (Aug 23, 2021)

People grandstanding the environmental impact is absurd imo.  How many institutions, buildings, environmental resources are used to sustain the banking industry (and their subsidies)?  Can you quantify the environmental impact?  Even if bitcoin isn't as efficient as it could be, it still would save more of the environment than it is hurting by replacing archaic systems.

Bitcoin's energy use is easy to quantify, making it a low hanging fruit.  If you want to put in the effort of quantifying the environmental impact of the industries that it threatens to replace, then maybe it'd be an interesting conversation.

Meanwhile, youtube and netflix are hoping you don't notice their massive environmental impact. Massive relative to bitcoin's.


----------



## KimKong (Aug 23, 2021)

Naw.. BitCoin will *never *die..!!

_"Death to the gold standard!!"_


----------



## c410bp (Aug 23, 2021)

uh... no? it's the superior coin, just quit using dollars.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 23, 2021)

Blakejansen said:


> Yes but how hard is it to transfer the bitcoin into USD in large amounts.



Not difficult at all, if you're going to pay taxes on it and not using crypto to launder money, you say it like owning crypto is illegal

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



linuxares said:


> I don't think Bitcoin will die anytime soon. But I think the cryptomarker over all will slowdown. Where it isn't 300 different cryptos. Also it might come laws against them eventually since their environmental impact is massive.




Hi I'm walter peck from the environmental protection agency


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 23, 2021)

Bitcoin dead yet?


----------



## depaul (Aug 23, 2021)

Maybe Bitcoin will die when Blockchain finally gets hacked? Sometimes in the future with quantum computers?


----------



## depaul (Aug 23, 2021)

AmeliaBailey said:


> It is obvious that when a coin reaches its highest point, then it will drop. We had a lot of examples, and only people that know nothing about trading will be saying that the coin is dead. Bitcoin will reach its new maximum in winter, and all the altcoins will rise in price too. I’ve been a bitcoin holder for over four years now, and it was really unstable. I really wanted to find the perfect strategy that might boost my income and change the whole picture. I went on the internet, and I was able to find bitscalp.io .It is a bitcoin scalping terminal that had one of the best strategies that helped me increase my income.


There is also an app called Bitcoincrazyness that sends you notifications when it's time to buy/sell (based on technical indicators like RSI).

It's never 100% reliable as crypto market always finds tricks to make you lose money (suddenly dropping price and big sell-off at night, faking a trend to make everyone buy/sell, then immediately going the opposite direction,...).

If you're just HODLing it's easy, if you plan to trade and/or use leverage it's much more dangerous.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 25, 2021)

depaul said:


> Maybe Bitcoin will die when Blockchain finally gets hacked? Sometimes in the future with quantum computers?



quantum cryptocurrency


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 28, 2021)

Can’t wait ti there is bytecoin. I’m might jump in then.


----------



## tabzer (Aug 28, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Can’t wait ti there is bytecoin. I’m might jump in then.




There already was.  And you are late or early.  I think there was a total of 8.00000000000000000 of them.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 28, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Can’t wait ti there is bytecoin. I’m might jump in then.



$0.000381 USD


----------



## tabzer (Aug 28, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> $0.000381 USD



I was wrong on the circulation,  but it does appear that you could buy all of them.


----------



## ucupetuks (Aug 28, 2021)

lol meh this stupid thread about btc hater, sorry for you missed the train to heaven,


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 28, 2021)

When in doubt, just zoom out.


----------



## ucupetuks (Aug 28, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> quantum cryptocurrency





depaul said:


> Maybe Bitcoin will die when Blockchain finally gets hacked? Sometimes in the future with quantum computers?


meh if btc get hacked by quantum, the first hit is banking system, btc is the hardest
if btc get hacked by quantum, then you should be poor over night because the chaos happen stock market, bank, and other asset, everyting digital information will destroy and the end of the world, btc is the last target after economy system destroy


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 28, 2021)

LETS DO IT!!


----------



## ucupetuks (Aug 28, 2021)

nothing can stop cryptocurreny neither will die, if you know nothing better be gamer and stop posting about crypto tech


----------



## tabzer (Aug 28, 2021)

ucupetuks said:


> meh if btc get hacked by quantum, the first hit is banking system, btc is the hardest
> if btc get hacked by quantum, then you should be poor over night because the chaos happen stock market, bank, and other asset, everyting digital information will destroy and the end of the world, btc is the last target after economy system destroy



Think about the world governments and their secrets?  Generally they host them online.  Maybe we are already there?  Who knows.

But yeah... I bet on bitcoin because I bet on the chaos you describe being the thing that "undoes" it.  At that point, nothing mattered.


----------



## depaul (Aug 28, 2021)

@ucupetuks 
I am neither a hater nor a lover of BTC. That thing is so fragile that it gets rekt by 50% just from some tweet or some rumor.

Indeed people including some friends of mine made millions from BTC. But that's the case of early buyers when BTC was easily jumping X10 a year. Let's be realistic now with a marketcap of $1T do you think it's easy to make profit like in the past? A rough estimate for the price to go from 50k to 500k means the market cap should reach $10T. Do you think all the crazy wealthy people in the world can put $10T into BTC?

Believe what you want but personally I see BTC market overly saturated already. It may rise further but absolutely not X10/100.... Maybe it will struggle to reach $100k.


----------



## ucupetuks (Aug 29, 2021)

depaul said:


> @ucupetuks
> I am neither a hater nor a lover of BTC. That thing is so fragile that it gets rekt by 50% just from some tweet or some rumor.
> 
> Indeed people including some friends of mine made millions from BTC. But that's the case of early buyers when BTC was easily jumping X10 a year. Let's be realistic now with a marketcap of $1T do you think it's easy to make profit like in the past? A rough estimate for the price to go from 50k to 500k means the market cap should reach $10T. Do you think all the crazy wealthy people in the world can put $10T into BTC?
> ...


most of people in crypto space not profiting by btc my dear, alt is for gaining profit, btc is just liquidation after we gaining profit on altcoin, only few people who trade only btc/fiat pair, because to long for profit, except they want risk using margin/future with x100 scale
btc need to pump for gaining mainstream atention and after that, altcoin make most profit along the traders


----------



## robcameron (Sep 1, 2021)

Cryptocurrency is the future of paper money. I do not agree that Bitcoin will die.


----------



## Costello (Sep 5, 2021)

soooo are we still dying ? or what

@cornerpath what's the latest crazy theory


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 5, 2021)

Costello said:


> soooo are we still dying ? or what
> 
> @cornerpath what's the latest crazy theory



Bitcoin has been hitting the 50k USD ceiling over and over again. It makes me nervous. Could go either way but I have a feeling it will go down 10% or more very soon. Lots of buyers were getting into it at or near the last peak.


----------



## ChronoTrig (Sep 5, 2021)

You guys make me giggle. We're still in the bull run.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 6, 2021)

Not gonna lie, OP is a bit of a chad. 
>Makes thread saying Bitcoin was dying
>Never replies to the thread
>Bitcoin continues to thrive
>Makes more threads backing up an alt-coin
>Refuses to elaborate


----------



## elk1007 (Sep 13, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> dollar: is real money



Actually the dollar is fiat money. 
At least Bitcoins can't be inflated by stimulus checks.
Everyone strap in for inflation.


----------



## Milenko (Sep 17, 2021)

Just guessing, but it could either go up or down


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 18, 2021)

ahh yes, of course, the good ol' self-destruct button built into the block-chain itself. I'm always surprised it never comes up more often. /s


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 18, 2021)

Whenever someone predicts that Bitcoin is about to kick the bucket, it goes up. "When in doubt, just zoom out" still applies.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Oct 18, 2021)

The USD has lost 99% of its value. 20% of all USD were created last year.
Bitcoin has risen ever since it was created.
Keep betting on the wrong horse at your own risk.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2021)

Bitcoin dead yet?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 18, 2021)

Did corner just give up on his prophecy?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 20, 2021)

"bitcoin is a dying trend, its a ponzi scheme"

yet that shit almost at 70,000usd

lmfao, sounds like people who dont know how to properly invest

and lost money, so now they're butthurt


----------



## Kishiyama (Nov 4, 2021)

Has BTC already dead?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 4, 2021)

If btc dies, great depression v2 begins


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 4, 2021)

Sure, sure. That's why governments are making their own coins.

The Chinese made a digital currency of their own where if a person doesn't use it, it expires. Total scam.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 4, 2021)

Me coming back to this thread every couple of weeks


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## tabzer (Nov 7, 2021)

Press conference with Biden regarding Bitcoin.

It's really informative.  Sorry to link to reddit though.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 7, 2021)

it did pay off my gpu, cannabis, etc., etc......


----------



## Costello (Jan 25, 2022)

isn't someone going to revive this thread?  most cryptos have lost half their value, and who knows how much further it will go.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 25, 2022)

Costello said:


> isn't someone going to revive this thread?  most cryptos have lost half their value, and who knows how much further it will go.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2022)

will this be THE death? who knows? not  me, that's who


----------



## Xzi (Jan 25, 2022)

Costello said:


> isn't someone going to revive this thread?  most cryptos have lost half their value, and who knows how much further it will go.


I really wish crypto would stay dead for once so that GPUs could be had at decent prices again.  I don't think it will sadly.


----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2022)

Costello said:


> isn't someone going to revive this thread?  most cryptos have lost half their value, and who knows how much further it will go.


Looks like most of them are going back up at the moment. 
By most analyses it appears to be following the stock market which has had similar drops this week but has also started to pick up. 
Probably down to the Russia-Ukraine fuckery going on, it will affect the world markets.


----------



## elk1007 (Feb 12, 2022)

Recent halt on crypto raise probably tied to fed raising interest rate (or rumors thereof).


----------



## Localhorst86 (Feb 16, 2022)

Minerchic said:


> Bitcoin death topics are the most stable thing in the world. Every year we have the same rumors about its end.


and at some point, it might actually happen and people will be like "see? I said it the whole time!"


----------



## Viri (Feb 16, 2022)

I just want a new GPU at msrp.


----------



## lokomelo (Feb 16, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> and at some point, it might actually happen and people will be like "see? I said it the whole time!"


Bitcoin is said to be dying since leakers unveiled the Nintendo Switch Pro.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 16, 2022)

Is Bitcoin dead yet?


----------



## Tsukiru (Feb 17, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Is Bitcoin dead yet?


Find out at the next Nintendo Direct, February 29th.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 17, 2022)

Tsukiru said:


> Find out at the next Nintendo Direct, February 29th.


Based, will be there


----------



## froggysfriend (Feb 19, 2022)

I wouldn't say BTC is dying, its all FUD, wait it rises which will happen soon, the only reason this is happening is because of ukraine and russian afaik, BTC is affected by the real world too!
just hold your BTC, and forgive me later


----------



## sonyabyrd (Feb 21, 2022)

Bitcoin death topics are the most stable thing in the world. Every year we have the same rumors about its end.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 22, 2022)

sonyabyrd said:


> Bitcoin death topics are the most stable thing in the world. Every year we have the same rumors about its end.


I disagree. The Nintendo 3DS is more stable.


----------



## tabzer (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Mar 9, 2022)

We can only hope to god that NFT's dies as well, for real 3 trillion for a jpg is trashy.


----------



## Viri (Mar 26, 2022)

Viri said:


> I just want a new GPU at msrp.


Hi me, just over a month has passed, and your/my wish might be coming true!




Spoiler



Yeah, I'm just bored.


----------



## Viri (Mar 26, 2022)

Xzi said:


> I really wish crypto would stay dead for once so that GPUs could be had at decent prices again.  I don't think it will sadly.


I wanna see NFTs and Facebook crash and burn. Mark Zuckerberg scares me, and I still cannot believe some people wanted him to run for President in 2020.


----------



## ov3rkill (Mar 26, 2022)

Just sell, don't HODL.


----------



## Keylogger (Mar 26, 2022)

Can’t wait for bitcoin death so I can buy every bitcoin


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 29, 2022)

Bitcoin still not dead?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Mar 29, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Bitcoin still not dead?


Any minute now...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 30, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> Any minute now...


Bet


----------



## hug0-a7x (Mar 30, 2022)

I acept dead bitcoin :v


----------



## ollifill0 (Mar 31, 2022)

How can bitcoin die when it is in such high demand? It is the beginning of all cryptocurrencies. A lot of inexperienced users are still hooked on bitcoin. Especially since I read some very encouraging predictions


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 26, 2022)

Bitcoin dead yet?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 26, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Bitcoin dead yet?
> View attachment 319694


Can I start digging the 11th grave for bitcoin ?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 26, 2022)

gnmmarechal said:


> Can I start digging the 11th grave for bitcoin ?


Let’s goooo!


----------



## sombrerosonic (Jul 27, 2022)

gnmmarechal said:


> Can I start digging the 11th grave for bitcoin ?


Use one of my graves, just dont mind the bodys in them... they deserved it


----------



## depaul (Jul 28, 2022)

Bitcoin isn't dead...
My invested money is dead...


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 1, 2022)

grabien said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that...


Agreed. I inves-- gambled $350 (not including the Trezor wallet) into BTC and now I just have to hope it recovers.

When or if it does, I'll just convert my money back to fiat and sell the Trezor on eBay. I didn't expect to "Get Rich Quick" rather it'd grow in value, though Crypto is very close to that definition by the ones who preached about it (there's still those who do.. on TikTok).


----------



## urherenow (Sep 1, 2022)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> bit coin, no, scratch that, all crypto is cringe.





BlazeMasterBM said:


> dollar: is real money


Well, the 6900XT video card my desktop is sporting, says that crypto is real money too.


machomuu said:


> I just wanna buy a gpu





Gamemaster1379 said:


> Semantics how you push it. I do agree scalpers are insufferable people, and I definitely despise them more than anyone else. Miners I have a respectful disdain for.
> 
> I'd normally blame hardware manufacturers like Nvidia and AMD, but there is legitimately a global silicon shortage making manufacturing of anything a pain in the ass right now.


Yet... new silicon is still being made. New iPhones next week. 3 weeks (or thereabouts) we'll see the new AMD procs on the market, and MOBOs to go with them (new socket).

I never spent a dime on crypto. I jumped in on the Dogecoin meme, by joining a pool. Not only earned a few from the pool, but was given a bunch (at the time, it was used for charity and such). Then I forgot all about my wallet for many years. When I heard some noise about it because of something Elon Musk was up to, I found my wallet and found out that I had a few thousand dollars worth. Bought the 6900XT with it and still had over $1000 left.

Of course, it has dropped since then, and is in the $800 range. But I never spent anything on it at all.

But you haters keep on hatin'


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Sep 1, 2022)

urherenow said:


> Yet... new silicon is still being made. New iPhones next week. 3 weeks (or thereabouts) we'll see the new AMD procs on the market, and MOBOs to go with them (new socket).


What's your point? Did I say manufacturing stopped in its entirety? I said there was a shortage. Shortages mean less. That means less is manufactured and without a drop in demand, prices are higher. Coupled with inflation, prices are way up. Consumer computer hardware is being manufactured in lesser quantities and all the prices are way up. Cars are a cornerstone. Used car prices went way up. There's constantly articles about semi-conductor and other component shortages like what's seen here. Here's an example article.

I work in the tech industry and we do our own hardware at my company. We saw the price of a microcontroller processor go from $2 to $55 per unit as a result of these shortages. It was so prohibitively expensive we had to reinvent the SKU using a new microcontroller because the cost of engineering R&D was concisderably less than the cost per unit for that particular SKU.

On the crypto front, I have been in and out for the better part of a decade and have managed to ride the waves up amounting to tens of thousands in gains. I'm no fool to the tech industry no the crypto scene. 

It'd arrogant of you to be so bold about technologies you know so little about. That ignorance is how you eventually get burned.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2022)

Been a year, how's the death going?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 2, 2022)

From there (following a large drop in the previous months) it went to $68000 or so in July. Today it is fairly stable (for bitcoin anyway; the volatility is still enough to do some nice arbitrage or short turnaround trades) around $20000 (having dipped underneath it a few times, not particularly relevant to much but is a key psychological number for some). Volumes as a function of cash are also down somewhat compared to earlier periods.
From https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/bitcoin/?period=7d



Not dead but far from good if you are expecting growth, many have begun to note it tracks the risk on assets and tech markets reasonably closely as well which again is not great for those expecting the crazy growth.
The XRP altcoing peddled routinely by said same for comparison.
https://www.coingecko.com/en/coins/xrp


----------



## urherenow (Sep 2, 2022)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> It'd arrogant of you to be so bold about technologies you know so little about. That ignorance is how you eventually get burned.


what are you even talking about? How will I get burned without ever spending a dime?

Maybe read what I said when you’re not drunk…


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Sep 2, 2022)

urherenow said:


> what are you even talking about? How will I get burned without ever spending a dime?
> 
> Maybe read what I said when you’re not drunk…


You may not be what burns, but rather the chips in your GPU in the next couple of years or so if you keep at it with your stupid "dogecoin". By then it'll all probably be worth less than a few cents. Then what, Mr. Never-Spend-a-Dime?


----------



## urherenow (Sep 2, 2022)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> You may not be what burns, but rather the chips in your GPU in the next couple of years or so if you keep at it with your stupid "dogecoin". By then it'll all probably be worth less than a few cents. Then what, Mr. Never-Spend-a-Dime?


Perhaps you missed the part where the GPU was purchased with the coin, and that I don't even do the pool thing anymore, hence forgetting that I had a wallet full of them until years later.

So then what? I still wouldn't have spent a dime on it. Why are you even in this part of the forums? You're clearly clueless.


----------



## depaul (Sep 4, 2022)

With Bitcoin, I learned the hard way that greed will indeed make you lose your money.

Making profits slowly (very slowly) is the best approach that worked for me. Be patient, consider time as your ally.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 6, 2022)

Yo, we seeing anything dead yet?


----------



## NickJackson1997 (Nov 24, 2022)

Yes, I agree bitcoin is really falling and will fall again!


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 24, 2022)

NickJackson1997 said:


> Yes, I agree bitcoin is really falling and will fall again!


With CBDC going live, people will either agree to have their money controlled or start using cash and/or the Crypto currencies out there.

I'm not giving up on BTC or BAT as that governmental digital coin is going to be a nightmare and we'll need alternatives. Neither should people give up on cash although there are stores which stupidly don't accept it anymore and that's very troubling.

Should also have some silver and gold, if possible.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




That's from the TV show "Tulsa King" season 1, episode 2.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 26, 2022)

How’s that bitcoin death coming along?


----------



## Ricetomeetyou (Nov 29, 2022)

Hope not. I just bought another one. Now I have 2 whole bitcoins!


----------



## mb7b63 (Dec 5, 2022)

I hope it will be alright because I am down about 75% on crypto))


----------



## Ivorran (Dec 9, 2022)

Frankly i recently also had those thought, but let us see and maybe situation will change so who knows


----------



## sahabarun (Dec 21, 2022)

mb7b63 said:


> I hope it will be alright because I am down about 75% on crypto))


I hope it's your free money, it's sad


----------



## Cubuss (Dec 21, 2022)




----------

